# Guest with Tremors



## JodyMM (Jul 29, 2018)

New member but long time admirer. Planning a dinner for friends (small group). One of ours has terrible shaking of his hands and refuses to come with wife. We don't care ,none of us care, we just want to have him with us. I would truly value any and all suggestions for foods to serve that wouldn't make him feel self conscious eating. Thanks.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 29, 2018)

My uncle has Parkinson's, and he is self conscious about it, to some degree. That's normal. From my limited experience, people with tremors actually do better with finger foods. Knives and forks food is more difficult to manage. Something like fried chicken can be eaten with the hands, and the tremors don't show as much, which makes them feel better. 

Hopefully others will have additional ideas. 

CD


----------



## Katie H (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi, Jody.

It's nice to see how caring you are to include someone with a health challenge.  Not many folks would take the time to consider what might make a get-together enjoyable for them.

I did some surfing in the Internet and came up with a site that might give you some help with your dilemma.  I learned several things from perusing the article, especially when it came to silverware, plates, dishes, etc. 

Maybe this will give you some assistance.

Hope your friend comes and enjoys the event.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 29, 2018)

Maybe a more casual setting where you all don't sit around the table. This way he won't feel that he is drawing attention..Buffet style, small plates, everybody just graze or stand, etc..have your table and chairs ready, of course, for guests that wish to sit and eat more traditionally..just a thought


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi and welcome to DC...

How about a crawfish or shrimp boil?


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 30, 2018)

Soft flatbreads that can be used to wrap around fillings.  Filled pita pockets.  Bruschetta with various toppings.  French fries and corn on the cob halves to go with the fried chicken mentioned above.  Burgers and/or hot dogs that are "dressed up" for adults with fries or chips.  Nachos, there are other kinds of toppings than the norm that can be used if you want to fancy them up.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 30, 2018)

JodyMM, Welcome to DC.  I hope some of the suggestions given can help.  

I also hope you will be able to convince your friend to come. Once there I'm sure he will have a wonderful time and be easier to have more excursions with friends that care more about his company than his visual condition.  Rooting for you!


----------



## JodyMM (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you all for your replys! Sometimes I over think things, trying to do the right thing, thanks for keeping me on track.


----------



## di reston (Jul 30, 2018)

Look after your special guest, take them through what's on the table, and also dish up the things that appeal to them, but don't make a performance of it. Each and every one of us has difficulties, so guide them through what's on the buffet table, and, please, dish the things they would like to try so that they feel looked after, as they really are.

Thinking of you

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 30, 2018)

JodyMM said:


> New member but long time admirer. Planning a dinner for friends (small group). One of ours has terrible shaking of his hands and refuses to come with wife. We don't care ,none of us care, we just want to have him with us. I would truly value any and all suggestions for foods to serve that wouldn't make him feel self conscious eating. Thanks.


A buffet meal with "Finger food"? Or if he uses special cutlery perhaps you could quietly suggest to his wife that they bring it with them.


If necessary, tell the other quests beforehand that if they dare to even blink at your friend's difficulty they will never be invited to your house again. (Hopefully they will be sufficiently courteous not to need such a threat.)


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just remembered. I once went to a Valentine's party where the women had to feed the men - terribly sexist I know - but it could be a fun way of getting round the problem.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 30, 2018)

JodyMM said:


> *New member but long time admirer.* Planning a dinner for friends (small group). One of ours has terrible shaking of his hands and refuses to come with wife. We don't care ,none of us care, we just want to have him with us. I would truly value any and all suggestions for foods to serve that wouldn't make him feel self conscious eating. Thanks.




Jody, I just wanted to add that we need good folks like you at our *permanent Discuss Cooking Table. *I sincerely hope you will join us often. 

 Welcome!!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 30, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Jody, I just wanted to add that we need good folks like you at our *permanent Discuss Cooking Table. *I sincerely hope you will join us often.
> 
> Welcome!!




+1... Welcome, Jody..


Ross


----------



## Janet H (Jul 30, 2018)

Some items that are easy to pick up and eat:  

Fried chicken
corn muffins
tempura
eggrolls
Sliced pizza
sandwiches with things like ham salad, egg salad, grilled cheese etc
veggies sticks
whole strawberries
brownies
cookies
popsicles
bottled drinks (have straws on hand)

Avoid tacos, filled pitas and other hand foods that have loose veggies in them - they will fly when shaken.


----------



## Chris_with_a_knife (Jul 30, 2018)

I do not anything to add, have not dealt with anyone with that particular issue, but would just like to thank Jody for thinking about someone like that. Many people don't and I know even when my diabetic friend would go somewhere, sometimes the limited options would be an issue. Its good to see caring people.


----------

